# Swirls



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

My O5 Black Goat Has Swirl Marks From Where The Dealer Washed The Cars On The Lot Prior To Selling Them. Dealer Won't Back It Up, So I Need To Try To Remove The Swirls. What Is The Best Product/method For Doing This? I Appreciate Any Advice.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

I recommend that you read this guide. It's about Zaino but there is a good paragraph on removing swirl marks.

http://autopia-carcare.com/zaino.html


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks For The Info!


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

My 2004 Phantom Black came "pre-swirled". It took over a year but I finally found a wax that got rid of them. Turtle Wax Canauba.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

3m Perfect It II swirl remover


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*Remove or Hide?*



oldgoat said:


> My O5 Black Goat Has Swirl Marks From Where The Dealer Washed The Cars On The Lot Prior To Selling Them. Dealer Won't Back It Up, So I Need To Try To Remove The Swirls. What Is The Best Product/method For Doing This? I Appreciate Any Advice.


That's why I had my dealer only remove the protective plastic and the interior covering. Let's face it .... most (not all) dealerships have a guy with a hose, a bucket, a towel and a chamois cleaning car after car after car all day long. They just don't have the manpower or time to treat your car the way you would treat it.





Jeffs386 said:


> 3m Perfect It II swirl remover


Presuming that you're not proficient with a rotary buffer, your best results with be from a Porter Cable random orbital buffer/polish/sander (whatever you want to call it.)

I agree with Jeffs386 that you need a product like 3M Perfect It II or Mothers PowerPolish with a cutting pad to properly remove the swirls. Even with a PC, you might have to spend a little time to get the desired results. And depending on how bad they are, you might want to take it to a professional with a rotary buffer to get you back to a swirl-free finish that you can maintain from there. 

By hand you can really only hope to diminsh the swirls with a multi-step system like Zaino or Mothers or Meguiars. For an over-the-counter product, Mothers Sealer/Glaze (Step 2) does a good job of hiding swirls.


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Again For All The Helpful Info.


----------

